# Why is beer marketed as a 'Man's' drink?



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

The reason I ask is because of the hops in most beer recipes. 

_Humulus lupulus_ (Common hop) contains generous amounts of estrogenic compounds. (i.e. Phytochemicals with an affinity for estrogen receptors) 

Clear back in the 1800's it was observed that young girls who worked in the fields picking hops experienced their first menstrual cycle substantially earlier than normal.

"Brewers droop" was a term originally coined for men who worked in breweries, although today it is applicable to all ED with alcohol consumption as it's root cause.

To be fair, a 2010 study failed to correlate consumption of beer with lower testosterone, but still, I don't know why a man would want to guzzle the stuff

Estrogen does other things in the body, like govern the distribution of body fat. (Can you say, man-boobs?)

On the flip-side of the coin, it seems like beer would be a great drink for post-menopausal woman. But all the women I know overwhelmingly prefer red wine!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I cannot comment on the "science" part of your post, but I do love me a lager!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

There's not as long a line in the men's room.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

ocotillo said:


> all the women I know overwhelmingly prefer red wine!


Not this woman!! I'm a huge beer snob. 

I worked in a brewery lab testing beer for 3 years in the 80's and I never knew all that stuff about beer. Interesting


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

ocotillo said:


> To be fair, a 2010 study failed to correlate consumption of beer with lower testosterone, but still, I don't know why a man would want to guzzle the stuff


Forget any of the possibilities you mention. I don't know why anyone - man OR woman - would want to drink beer. Unless, that is, they truly enjoy the taste of pi$$ filtered through a$$.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Now, now, Grayson. There's something to be said for tolerating tastes that you don't share.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I once tried to explain this all to my group of beer drinking associates, they just looked at my like I'm an idiot.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubs drinks beer...and doesn't have any "droop" :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Forget any of the possibilities you mention. I don't know why anyone - man OR woman - would want to drink beer. Unless, that is, they truly enjoy the taste of pi$$ filtered through a$$.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl: No need to hate. There are bigger things for this type of passion!


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

I personally can't stand beer. The smell alone invokes violent dry heaving.












Grayson said:


> Forget any of the possibilities you mention. I don't know why anyone - man OR woman - would want to drink beer. Unless, that is, they truly enjoy the taste of pi$$ filtered through a$$.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hear, Hear!


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh well....bring on the moobs.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I live by Budweiser plant and it smells AWFUL!

But if people drink beer, it's not my problem.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Ocotillo, I am drinking a Dos Equis at this very moment in your honor.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Complexity said:


> I personally can't stand beer. The smell alone invokes violent dry heaving.


Are your speaking of that warm swill served in the UK.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

lamaga said:


> Now, now, Grayson. There's something to be said for tolerating tastes that you don't share.


I can tolerate plenty of tastes that I don't share. However, I genuinely don't understand how anyone can truly enjoy the taste of beer. Tastes nasty AND impairs your functioning? Gots at have me some of that! ;-) Personally, I think people who say they enjoy beer enjoy the effect it has and tolerate the taste to get that effect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

that_girl said:


> :rofl: No need to hate. There are bigger things for this type of passion!


Believe me...no passion involved, just a statement of truth. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ocotillo said:


> On the flip-side of the coin, it seems like beer would be a great drink for post-menopausal woman. But all the women I know overwhelmingly prefer red wine!


I love Guinness! 

Does that apply to this? .....I'll happily swap the wine for Guinness when that time arises!


----------



## Mime (Jun 20, 2012)

I've never yet met a woman who honestly *likes* the taste of beer. Most women I know like sweet drinks and shiney objects.

Breweries, like all producers of consumables, do their homework. They know from market research that more men buy beer than do women. That would be the obvious reason beer is marketed as a man's drink.

Myself, I never really liked the taste of beer until I tried some Irish beer, specifically Kilkenny's. Delicious stuff.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I can honestly say that I honestly like the taste of beer. If I just wanted to get drunk, why would I drink beer?? I'd drink hard liquor. And I do - I like spiced rum, and drink quite a bit of that actually.

I like different beers at different times. When it's hot out and I just finished a bike ride, or working up a sweat on yard work, or even if I am just sitting in the hot sun, wheat ale with fruity flavors is what I go for. There are several raspberry ales that I really like, I've had passionfruit and apricot and coconut flavors too. Some were much better than others - I have my standards I stick with for that taste - I like the light lime beers when it's REALLY hot. They are far more refreshing than a glass of water. NOT Bud Light Lime though - that stuff tastes way too much like pop to me.

If it's not summer, I rarely drink beer actually. Sometimes a tall cold glass of Rickards Red or Sleemans Honey Brown with a steak is nice.

Wine I have tried to like, because that's what women are _supposed_ to drink, but unless it's cut with sparkling water and ice and is ice cold, I just do not like the taste.

I also can't stand sweet things - I stay far far away from soda pop, etc. When I drink rum I mix it with sparkling water(sometimes flavored) and maybe fruit juice, although most fruit juice is too sweet for me too. The 'bitterness' of beer is something I actually enjoy.

So I guess I am not your typical female at all. Actually I know I am not. The guys we hang out with and watch football with all call me a guyess, and that's pretty accurate.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

i agree but there is no use in trying to explain that to some people. Beer makes you fat and in all the wrong places chest, stomach, estrogen the list is endless. 

Though some beers taste good 

I prefer liquor and making drinks


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Hope1964 said:


> I can honestly say that I honestly like the taste of beer. If I just wanted to get drunk, why would I drink beer??


Because beer is a less expensive drunk?.



> When it's hot out and I just finished a bike ride, or working up a sweat on yard work, or even if I am just sitting in the hot sun, wheat ale with fruity flavors is what I go for.


I don't get this aspect of beer drinking, either. Even if we ignore (or enjoy) the inherent nasty taste of beer, why do people approach the dehydration that comes from heat and exhaustion with...the dehydration that comes from drinking beer? It seems a disconnect to say, "I'm hot and thirsty, so I want to drink something that won't quench my thirst and will dehydrate me even more."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

An ice cold bottle of Dos Equis with a small piece of lime on top. It's the only beer I enjoy. Guinness? I'm a second-generation Irish-American (grandmothers from County Cork and County Kerry). Can't stand the swill. MEH! I never got into the "Bud" beer group in college, and the light stuff tastes like watered-down pi$$ to me.

Yep, think I'll kick back this afternoon with a cold bottle. Haven't had a brewski in over a year. It's summer. Drink beer. Eat steamed Maryland blue crabs.

Ahhhh, life is good.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

ocotillo said:


> But all the women I know overwhelmingly prefer red wine!


In the summer? For me, a summer wine is a spritzy Sauvignon Blanc. Light and refreshing. 

So beer can act as a dose of estrogen? Jeeze, maybe that's why my sex drive went kaput after "the change." Good excuse to start back into the beer drinking habit. May get my motor humming again ....


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Some of the articles on the subject are interesting: 

Beer and Menopause


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Because real women drink Polish vodka out of a dirty glass. Or as my mom used to say 

Vat you want ice in drink for? Ice where reindeer peess.


----------

